# How to embed a youtube video.



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

If you want to embed a youtube video you have to put the youtube video ID between youtube tags. 

this is the link to the video i want to embed.


only copy the end of the link that comes after the =sign. that is the youtube video ID.

place video ID between youtube tags like this.


when you are finished post it here and it will be embedded like this.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

well, I tried!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you had the link correct, you messed up the youtube tags somehow.

you have to make sure you include a / for the end tag.


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

here goes nothing....


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

woohooo, I did it! Thanks so much


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just take the S off the http. Works most times I've tried it.
The first one is the exact link. The second one I just removed the S. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2m41Qir6DE


----------



## kanar125 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello , i have learned to embed : ) see my puppy : )


----------



## dawind (Mar 23, 2015)

Here's a video of my dog! He gets bored when we leave him at outside for more than an hour.


----------



## ashtonbrady45 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow... Really awesome stuff, Thanks for sharing and I love that kind of videos which is related to pets. I always considered that they are all our family members.


----------



## MikeZ33 (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## manchesterg (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey thanks for the info i'm new lets see if I posted correctly


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So cute I love the way the snow brings out the kid in us and our fur friends!


----------



## manchesterg (Jan 26, 2016)

hahahah yes I totally agree =)


----------



## JuanaKutch (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Kaiser is 13 and 1/2 weeks old. The video is from when he was 9 and 1/2 weeks old. He is my second dog, and my first GSD.


----------



## JRC (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks everyone I really in joyed all the videos


----------



## ivan851 (Sep 9, 2014)

*Tyson 1.5 yrs old in action*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=590Hk-FROQg


Thanks for viewing. Working on my editing skills


----------

